# Worried about my f1b cockapoo coat



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi, i recently bought my F1b cockapoo pupp, and her coat is looking like as per below pictures, what i need to know will my pup's coat will be thicker and curley as she grow up ? Her currentage is 10 weeks, 
What every one think of my pup's coat ?


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

You can’t necessarily tell the exact coat type before they grow into their adult coat. 
However, looks like she will get a wavy coat at the bear minimum. 
what coat are you looking for?


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi, thanks for the reply,







her is her front look, she looks different to her mum and dad, dad is a miniature poodle and mum is a cockapoo, both mum and dad has a curley coat, so i am expecting to grow a more thicker coat, bit she has a straight coat, so i am woundering whether she will get a good thicker coat like her parents , has any one's pups looked like this in 10 weeks and later they got thicker coat ?


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

See in this web site : Getting a Cockapoo puppy. What you need to know.

They talk about different types of cockapoo coat types,.
I am really interested to see how would my pup's coat looks like, what do you all think ? 

I like to see Flat Coat as per this web site :








Getting a Cockapoo puppy. What you need to know.


Everything you need to know before getting a Cockapoo puppy, PLUS, get breeder details and access to all the most helpful WhatsApp and Facebook Cockapoo groups




www.waggel.co.uk




Will my puppy get a Flat coat ?


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

You won’t be able to tell until much later. That’s the thing about Cockapoos. They change so much in coat type and colour within a year or even longer! 
usually and again, that is not always the case, lots of Cockapoos tend to get curlier/wavier as time goes on instead of less. Your puppy does not seem to have a smooth coat at 10 weeks, so my assumption (again no one knows for sure with mixed breeds) would be that she will be wavy or even curly. What type of curl or how wavy? No idea. 
the other question would be, if there is besides curiosity, a different reason why you need to know (i.e. allergies). No dog is completely hypoallergenic so it is important to spend time with the dog, let it lick (lots of people are allergic to the saliva). Smooth coats do not necessarily shed either. Every Cockapoo is unique and a bit of a surprise bundle.


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

Lena11 said:


> You won’t be able to tell until much later. That’s the thing about Cockapoos. They change so much in coat type and colour within a year or even longer!
> usually and again, that is not always the case, lots of Cockapoos tend to get curlier/wavier as time goes on instead of less. Your puppy does not seem to have a smooth coat at 10 weeks, so my assumption (again no one knows for sure with mixed breeds) would be that she will be wavy or even curly. What type of curl or how wavy? No idea.
> the other question would be, if there is besides curiosity, a different reason why you need to know (i.e. allergies). No dog is completely hypoallergenic so it is important to spend time with the dog, let it lick (lots of people are allergic to the saliva). Smooth coats do not necessarily shed either. Every Cockapoo is unique and a bit of a surprise bundle.


H


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

MollyPeachy said:


> H


Hi, thanks for the reply, the reason why i am worried about the coat is the alergy as my daughter was alergic to animals when she was under 2yrs, but now she is ok, i bought this puppy assuming that this puppy will get a none shreded wavy coat . Thanks


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

that makes sense. Curly or non curly Cockapoos can still shed and cause allergic reactions. It is just less/rarer. There is still dandruff and saliva. Make sure your daughter spends time with the pup. Let the puppy lick her when you visit the breeder to see if she reacts. You can never be 100% certain. However, lots of people with allergies are okay.


----------



## Jacelyn (Jul 17, 2021)

MollyPeachy said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply,
> View attachment 131416
> her is her front look, she looks different to her mum and dad, dad is a miniature poodle and mum is a cockapoo, both mum and dad has a curley coat, so i am expecting to grow a more thicker coat, bit she has a straight coat, so i am woundering whether she will get a good thicker coat like her parents , has any one's pups looked like this in 10 weeks and later they got thicker coat ?
> View attachment 131416


. I think she is absolutely stunning and has a beautiful coat, my cockapoo has a very tight curly coat and it is extremely hard to brush.
But I had two labradoodles with coats like your pups but black and they were so soft and easy to brush, so if I were you I would be very happy with the beautiful coat that she has. 🐶🙂


----------



## ljbridget (Apr 22, 2021)

I wouldn’t worry like others have said you can’t tell what there coats will be like my puppy was lovely and smooth and now he is the scruffy little guy I struggle usually but have no problems around him. My sister has a Cockapoo aswell and she is like a little teddy bear and she just changed as she got older


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

ljbridget said:


> I wouldn’t worry like others have said you can’t tell what there coats will be like my puppy was lovely and smooth and now he is the scruffy little guy I struggle usually but have no problems around him. My sister has a Cockapoo aswell and she is like a little teddy bear and she just changed as she got older


Thanks for your reply, how old is your puppy ? My one is just 10 weeks ,


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

Jacelyn said:


> . I think she is absolutely stunning and has a beautiful coat, my cockapoo has a very tight curly coat and it is extremely hard to brush.
> But I had two labradoodles with coats like your pups but black and they were so soft and easy to brush, so if I were you I would be very happy with the beautiful coat that she has. 🐶🙂


oh thank you so much for your kind reply, really encouraging us,


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

MollyPeachy said:


> Thanks for your reply, how old is your puppy ? My one is just 10 weeks ,


You puppy lools like mine


----------



## Dellavalle50 (Oct 3, 2021)

MollyPeachy said:


> Hi, i recently bought my F1b cockapoo pupp, and her coat is looking like as per below pictures, what i need to know will my pup's coat will be thicker and curley as she grow up ? Her currentage is 10 weeks,
> What every one think of my pup's coat ?


----------



## Dellavalle50 (Oct 3, 2021)

Your fur baby has very similar cost to mine, he is only 11 weeks old and interested to know if he will be curlier as he gets older


----------



## MollyPeachy (Aug 30, 2021)

My Molly is around 13 weeks plus ,and i can see some curleyness within her,


----------

